# Birch bark split grips



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Just getting started on a RX7 IP842 spinner, the first of 3. Only one will get the birch bark. Still wet from washing the dust. I can confirm I have more than an hour in this one already. :biggrin:


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*Break Out The Good Stuff!*

Those who pay the price of time to turn out stuff like that should Pop a Cork on the high dollar stuff hidden in the wine closet! I would have to take a long drag on the gas you use on patients before attempting anything like dat!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I will admit to popping the cork...it's Friday!!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

You probably popped the cork first and it took you an hour to post the picture afterwards. They do look nice. You will have to tells more on how you went about making those things. Where did you find the bark, etc.?
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

ellisredfish said:


> You probably popped the cork first and it took you an hour to post the picture afterwards. They do look nice. You will have to tells more on how you went about making those things. Where did you find the bark, etc.?
> Cheers, Ellis


Ellis, you "old" phart...you're messing up my friday Concho y Toro buzz. I hammered these out maybe 6 yrs ago and have had them in a press, waiting for a suitable build. Got the bark from a dude up north that still makes BBark canoes...his scrap. It's alotta work, but they are unique!


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Like


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

That is one of the best looking grips I've seen. Absolutly love it. I have to warn you, I'm probably going to rip this one off, if I can find the time to do it.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

That is a good look set of grips.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Goforit, Jay. You won't be ripping me off! The first I heard of it was from Antti K in an article in Rodmaker mag several years ago. No original thoughts from me! Any questions, I can help.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Mmmmmmm....Concho y Toro....Surely Casillero del Diablo......Mmmmm...Oh and really nice bark turnings Jerry....lol..What did you use for the spacer material(that really makes it pop) and how is the birch bark for turning? Seems like it would want to gouge and flake...Very nice look sir.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Those have to be some of the sweetest looking grips i've seen. Reminds me of some of the grips people are turning for high end bamboo fly rods.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Jerry those are outstanding!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice work Jerry, I can't wait to see the finished rod.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I wish I had the skill and patience to do work like that. Beautiful!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Killin it, Jerry... Really really nice. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Closing out this thread w/ some final pics. First time using the "K" guides and I'm liking them... #16, 5.5, and 4s. Kept it lean and mean.


----------



## CroakerJO (Mar 16, 2011)

The new KL-H...high-frame, small-ring...very cutting edge!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Very clean. The photos are done well too! When I see these pool shots I always wonder if you are holding the rod with one hand and taking the picture with the other. There is no way I could hold still for a picture to come out in focus.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Your da man


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Finished product looks even better!!!!


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Jerry that looks sweet!!...Those grips are gorgeous!...Id take that rod on a beach date too


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

killer... Have you done much casting with that guide setup? I'm interested to hear your thoughts on it. I have been slow to change on my spinning setups....


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Really, really nice!!


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Those (custom grips) look real neat, Jerry...

How much do they weigh...diameter...length?

They look pretty enough to be on a fly rod!

Joe


----------

